# Looking to mod the bios of a Sapphire Nitro + RX590 8gb with samsung memory to mine etherium on ethermine.org



## MinerLinc (Dec 3, 2021)

I have tried to mod the bios on this card with no luck. It runs at 24mh/s. Does anyone know how to mine with this card? MPN 112890120G. Thanks


----------



## Caring1 (Dec 3, 2021)

Has it been flashed with a Vbios suitable for mining or running stock?
Is it the blue special edition RX590 like this one?








						Sapphire RX 590 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1560 MHz GPU, 2100 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com
				




Decreasing the GPU clock while leaving the Memory clock at stock might help, or flash with another suitable Vbios:








						Sapphire RX 590 VBIOS
					

8 GB GDDR5, 1440 MHz GPU, 2000 MHz Memory




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## MinerLinc (Dec 4, 2021)

I tried different modded bios for that card I found online. I also tried the one click bios program, but nothing works. I will give it a try. Thanks


----------

